# Model train indentification?



## Illusion Of Progress (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here and have been trying to figure out what these trains are, and have had no luck on the internet. I dug these out of my closet, I used to play with them years ago and want to sell them now. 

The first one says Union Pacific, with the numbers 9375 on the sides and front, and on the bottom says Spectrum by Bachmann, Made in China. There are no other markings. It's powered by 12 wheels and is fairly long. It seems to be missing mabye horns on the top, and some railings on the front and back. Pictures are below. Sorry for the rotation, I don't know what happened.



























The second is a red and grey train with the name Burlington on the side. It has the number 153 on either side, and a tiny plaque that says Burlington Route above the number. It is powered by 8 wheels, and seems to be missing something on top where there is a dot of superglue, (Dad probably tried to fix something).



















It would be such a big help if someone here could identify and possibly give me a current street value on these trains, Thanks alot.

Also, the reason I posted in this section is because I looked up some information online and it seems these are "HO", but I may be wrong. If this isn't the correct section could a moderator please relocate, and sorry for the picture quality, it was taken with my cell phone. Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The first is a Bachmann Spectrum GE 8-40CW http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ba...l_RR_Trains&_odkw=bachmann+GE+8-40C&_osacat=0

The second is an Athearn U28 Blue Box series http://cgi.ebay.com/ATHEARN-HO-M-A-...s?hash=item5629783db8&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116 << This guy is pretty enthusiastic with his price, a more realistic value would be $15-20 on a very good day. The headlight insert on your model is on the wrong side, it should go inside the cab pointing out. The same with the nose and tail lights. It's missing the bell just to the rear of the horns.

Both are decent but battered so I wouldn't expect a whole lot of money for them.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

At shows you see the Athearn for as low as $5 and usually can buy them for $10. The Spectrum can be bought for as little as $10, in that shape, and as much as $45 NIB, but usually areound $30 NIB. 

Replacement railings can be purchased on eBay for about $10 shipped, just bought some for a BNSF last week.

Bob


----------

